# Bow hunting



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Does anyone know any good recurve bow hunting tips for a beginner. I have a compound but was wanting to enlarge my shooting abilities. If you have any tips please let me know them. Thanks, Best of luck, and Good Hunting!

:sniper: :homer:


----------

